# What constitutes a legal disability?



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

What constitutes a legal disability that would be eligible for the use of a service dog?


----------



## Cheyanna (Aug 18, 2012)

Under ADA, an individual with a disability is a person who: (1) has a physical or mental impairment that substantially limits one or more major life activities; OR (2) has a record of such an impairment; OR (3) is regarded as having such an impairment. A _physical impairment_ is defined by ADA as "any physiological disorder or condition, cosmetic disfigurement, or anatomical loss affecting one or more of the following body systems: neurological, musculoskeletal, special sense organs, respiratory (including speech organs), cardiovascular, reproductive, digestive, genitourinary, hemic and lymphatic, skin, and endocrine."​


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

Prior to the ADA Amendment act it was section 902 of the ADA which can be viewed here with notice about the ADAAA: http://www.lb7.uscourts.gov/documents/INND/208CV4.pdf

There have been some changes to the legal definition of disability since the original write up which is briefed in the notice on the above document. 

Discussions of changes under the ADAAA can be found here: EEOC Informal Discussion Letter and here http://www.eeoc.gov/policy/docs/qanda_adaaa_nprm.html

Its my personal opinion that anyone who is seeking protection under the ADA should review the legal definition of disability to ensure they fall under it, as opposed to just disability by medical opinion.


----------

